
TikTok BYTEDANCE and MUSICAL.LY sent US user data to China: class-action lawsuit [pdf] - busymom0
https://www.courthousenews.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Tiktok.pdf
======
busymom0
Related news article:

[https://www.bbc.com/news/business-50640110](https://www.bbc.com/news/business-50640110)

